# Any games similar to Diablo?



## Nonservium (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had the odd urge to play some old school D2:LOD and while I was at it I thought I'd take a look around to see if anything similar had come out in last 10 years. Oddly enough, I'm not finding much.

Anything come to mind that I might have missed that you liked?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sacred 2 was.......ok.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 13, 2011)

Hrmmm, I've looked at that. Reviews seem to point towards it being a steaming turd though.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 13, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Sofos (Feb 13, 2011)

World of Warcraft?










jk lol.


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 13, 2011)

Torchlight is excellent.

Torchlight - Runic Games

It's made, in part, by Max Schaefer and Erich Schaefer who designed Diablo and Diablo II. It's cheap ($20), has a free demo, and has tons of user-created mods.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

I've heard good things about Divine Divinity. Haven't tried it yet, but GOG.com has it if you want to check it out.

And yeah, Sacred 2 is pretty good IF you can overlook a few things. While Diablo 2 is a "serious" toned game, the Sacred series has many comical and corny elements which are more or less annoying/embarrassing. The item system is pretty loosely designed too; item names don't have any correlation to what properties the item has and sometimes an item drops that doesn't have any effects whatsoever (???). And after witnessing Sacred 2, you'll never again think Diablo 2 has "so many useless items"... Sacred 2 doesn't present you with tough choices between two items really.

After a while of playing, I gave up trying to micromanage my inventory, put some Manowar on and just killed monsters.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 13, 2011)

Divine Divinity and Arcanum (Steamworks Obscura) were from that same era, less click killing and more town stuff.

Divine Divinity was really great when it came out.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 13, 2011)

Coffee Elf said:


> Torchlight is excellent.
> 
> Torchlight - Runic Games
> 
> It's made, in part, by Max Schaefer and Erich Schaefer who designed Diablo and Diablo II. It's cheap ($20), has a free demo, and has tons of user-created mods.


yes. this. for sure


----------



## aiur55 (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha, my mom beat torchlight before I did.

It really is a great game. Torchlight 2 is coming out soon with Co-op iirc.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, Torchlight is good. Beat it with the Alchemist and the Rogue so far. Now I'm just doing the infinite dungeon thing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you considered the Baldur's Gate series? There's also a fair amount of things to do in those games as well.


----------



## Daiephir (Feb 13, 2011)

Coffee Elf said:


> Torchlight is excellent.
> 
> Torchlight - Runic Games
> 
> It's made, in part, by Max Schaefer and Erich Schaefer who designed Diablo and Diablo II. It's cheap ($20), has a free demo, and has tons of user-created mods.



+1000 my friend and I torrented it (I know, bad, but we wanted to test it before buying it) and it looks so much like the demo vid of D3 that I nearly shat my pants in disbelief (ok well not that much but t'was pretty cool and looking similar)


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 14, 2011)

Torchlight is Diablo III for people who don't want to wait for Diablo III. It's all right.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm just waiting for III....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 14, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> Divine Divinity and *Arcanum (Steamworks Obscura)* were from that same era, less click killing and more town stuff.
> 
> Divine Divinity was really great when it came out.


Lots and lots and lots and lots of clicking, the camera doesn't automatically move. Hence: I couldn't stand playing this game for more than 10-15 minutes. Either Diablo blows it completely out of the water.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah torchlight is probably the closest thing to Diablo right now (considering III is still roughly about 1 - 1 1/2 years away


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's older, but Neverwinter Nights wasn't bad and a very similar engine.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 1, 2011)

Not too similar, but try League of Legends. And it's FREE! 

A bunch of people on campus play it, and I've played it once or twice. Was pretty fun, and I used to love DII:LOD back in the day.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

Scroll Wars | Browser-based multiplayer fantasy RPG!


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 1, 2011)

Magicka.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

There was a game released in 2000 called "Nox" that was pretty good. "Divine Divinity" was great, and its spin-off "Beyond Divinity" was pretty good too.

There is, of course, also the Baldur's Gate series, which was EXTREMELY good.


----------



## Hallic (Oct 17, 2012)

Dungeon siege+expansion

Dungeon siege II

from what i have seen from dungeon siege III: stay away from it.

i can remember dungeon siege having a large world: multi ways to get from A->B (over mountain, throught mountein etc.)


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 17, 2012)

Torchlight 2. Best 20$ game I've ever bought.


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 18, 2012)

As of right now, the best I could recommend are Torchlight II (or I if you just want single-player), Titan Quest, and Diablo III. Dungeon Siege I & II are supposed to be great, but I never played them personally. The third one was decent despite what others have said, but it certainly did not deserve the Dungeon Siege name as it was not really Dungeon Siege.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2012)

+1 To Nox, also try kingdoms of Amullar (SP?)


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol @ not reading the post dates on this thread.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 18, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> lol @ not reading the post dates on this thread.



That's not entirely accurate. The thread was originally bumped by this spambot who was basically trying to advertise a browser-based Diablo ripoff. The post wasn't removed quickly enough and people just started continuing the discussion.


----------

